# New Motorway Tolls - Austria



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

There is a new for this year Motorway toll system in Austria that has particular relevance for motorhomers.

Details (not entirely reader friendly) can be found on this Austrian website http://www.asfinag.at/aboutus/e_start_ueberuns.htm (scroll past the Company blurb) and is required reading for anybody planning to travel on the Austrian motorway system, as I believe many of us do, at least when travelling down to Italy via the German Autobahns.

The new scheme has particular relevance for motorhomes over 3.5 tonnes, works by sensors reading a specially purchased device within your vehicle and is expensive. This does not relate to the familiar vignette that we are used to.

The Daily Telegraph last week carried a letter from a British motorhomer describing having being caught out by this system already and being very heavily fined. Makes interesting but sickening reading http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/main.jhtml?xml=/travel/2004/07/10/etcase100704.xml

Motorcaravanners Club website also has a piece summarising this http://www.motorcaravanners.org.uk/touring.htm

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sod them. I shall bypass Austria altogether in future even though it does not apply to me (at least I don't think so) and they can whistle for my usual cup of coffed while going through. I am a vindictive man. 8)


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pusser - you always make me chuckle. Northern Italy is kinda nice though and via Austria makes it so much more convenient!! 

My better half said the same though, so I think we're going via Provence this Autumn.

Steve


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

You don't have to use the motorways or pay tolls in Austria, the main roads are pretty good and there are ways of crossing the Alps from Austria to Italy without paying any motorway, tunnel or Pass tolls. You only pay if you want to use the motorways. The route I used in May this year was German Autobahns A8 and A7 to Kempten and a short length of road to Reutte, over the Fern Pass to Imst on the 179 and 189. Then up the 180 to Nauders via the Reschen Pass and over the border into Italy.
There is a very nice campsite at Prutz on the way up where you can do an overnight or stay a few days to explore the wonderful countryside and visit the glacier. The roads mentioned are very good, plenty of room, a few HGVs use this route as it saves them a lot of money. The only section where you often get hold ups is over the Fern Pass, but it is so beautiful that going slow gives you a chance to admire the scenery.
Phil.


----------

